# Event logs and remote connections history?



## lhf2012 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm trying to look through the Event Viewer and Microsoft Remote Connections logs to determine if my creep roommate hacked my computer over the network.

Here is my security concern, posted in another thread: 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-connection-or-intrustion-history-627498.html


I'm posting here also with the hope that someone might be able to instruct me on how to navigate Computer Management.

There is a Remote Desktop Connection folder which has appeared on my laptop and desktop (created 49 seconds apart, 2 weeks ago). I know I didn't have any remote help sessions that morning. How can I look up who created it, and whether it was used?

Is it a red flag if my Computer Management window shows all these folders shared (click on screenshot below), or is that the default setting?!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Since you have posted a question virus/trojan/spyware help forum I am going to close this for the time being.

You are basically asking about the same/similar problem in three different forums here. 

BG


----------

